# Ghost pepper - World's hottest pepper



## B.Chunks (Dec 3, 2011)

Has anyone had success or not with growing Ghost peppers outdoors? 

I bought 25 seeds, about 10 sprouted, and I'm down to 1 plant. Everything outside, potted or in the ground, died. I saved one by bringing it indoors and getting a grow light from the store. Does great if you keep the light a few inches from the plant, so I'm guessing we just don't have the intense enough sunlight in this growing region. Thoughts, ideas?


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

Actually they are #2 for hottest... 

http://abcnews.go.com/ad/introAd3.h...ers-offers-medical-benefits/story?id=15727011


I am growing some right now. I have 8-10 all doing o.k. I have had them inside so far. All i have done was leave them in the window getting sunlight prolly 30% of the day...


----------



## B.Chunks (Dec 3, 2011)

The Ghost has been dethroned? :yikes: :sad:

Which ones are you growing? Ever try either one? I tried a few specks of a Ghost dried and ground before and it was like putting acid on your tongue! :yikes: :lol: Had chili with it before and that was pretty darn good. Sweating, numbing hot....... but good!


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

B.Chunks said:


> The Ghost has been dethroned? :yikes: :sad:
> 
> Which ones are you growing? Ever try either one? I tried a few specks of a Ghost dried and ground before and it was like putting acid on your tongue! :yikes: :lol: Had chili with it before and that was pretty darn good. Sweating, numbing hot....... but good!


I am growing ghost and habanero (or trying to). No i have not tryed them but am very curious as to how hot they are. If i remember right the ghost is 3 times what a habanero is...


I was also going to see how they worked as a bug/animal deterant.

When did you plant yours and how bigis it now?


----------



## B.Chunks (Dec 3, 2011)

Growing orange habanero also. Those are doing fairly well outside in the soil. Just getting peppers now. I like picking those at various stages/hotness and making a kind of pepperocini out of them by pickling them. 

This is the third planting of ghost this season. I figured and read they could be a challenge, so I experimented with planting at different times. Sprouted and transplanted each time. The sole survivor sprouted about a month ago and is only 4" tall right now, but it's stunted a little from being outdoors in the soil. The other 7 from that planting died. Looks amazingly healthy now under a cheap ole $12 fluorescent grow light.


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

all of my plants arent very tall (4"). I didnt plant them untill end of june for the habaneros and july for the ghosts. The habaneros are the same size as the ghost but have 2-3 times the leaves . I was wondering if mine were stunted. I am no gardener by any means... My next move is to transplant into indevidual pots and poor on some fertilaizer.


-One thing i have done is make shure the soil is damp 100% of the time- Had no wilty days and even knocked the top off of one and has started growing again.


----------



## B.Chunks (Dec 3, 2011)

boomer_x7 said:


> all of my plants arent very tall (4"). I didnt plant them untill end of june for the habaneros and july for the ghosts. The habaneros are the same size as the ghost but have 2-3 times the leaves . I was wondering if mine were stunted. I am no gardener by any means... My next move is to transplant into indevidual pots and poor on some fertilaizer.
> 
> 
> -One thing i have done is make shure the soil is damp 100% of the time- Had no wilty days and even knocked the top off of one and has started growing again.


 I planted my habeneros pretty early. Just before mothers day and they survived a frost thankfully. Those are about a foot tall with maybe a dozen 1/2" peppers on each plant right now. 

That's what I'm learning too. Moist soil all the time with the Ghosts, contrary to what I have read. And they definitely are not shy of fertilizer. I've been hitting it with just miracle grow on a fertilizer-water-water cycle and seems to be working pretty well. The light change made all the difference in the world though.


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

B.Chunks said:


> I planted my habeneros pretty early. Just before mothers day and they survived a frost thankfully. Those are about a foot tall with maybe a dozen 1/2" peppers on each plant right now.
> 
> That's what I'm learning too. Moist soil all the time with the Ghosts, contrary to what I have read. And they definitely are not shy of fertilizer. I've been hitting it with just miracle grow on a fertilizer-water-water cycle and seems to be working pretty well. The light change made all the difference in the world though.


Good to know! I will give that a try.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Ghost Peppers have a very long germination and growing period. Something like 37 days to germinate, and 150 days to produce. Not really right for MI growing, but I have a couple going now. I grew them last year and probably had over 100 peppers on two plants. They are incredibly hot when they are fresh. I dried some, and ground them up in a food processor, and the dried pieces aren't nearly as hot as a fresh pepper. With the dry summer this year, I don't have as many fruits. But I am going to hit my plants with fertilizer, and see if I can make Sept and Oct count. I also am growing Jalapenos, Serranos, and Habaneros. 

Nothing else is quite like eating a Ghost Pepper. There isn't immediate heat when you chew - it takes about 8-10 seconds to start to burn. Then the burn builds FAST, and just keeps going up in intensity for several minutes. After 30 seconds panic starts to set it, and you just keeping silently asking, "when is it going to STOP?" But it doesn't stop for 2-3 minutes. Then it maintains an insane level of burn for about 10 - 15 minutes; or more, depending on how much you ate. Small pieces = shorter burn time. But the great thing is that the burn leaves exactly as it comes on - fast. It is like watching someone fade in your rearview mirror when the heat subsides. Also, the heat stays right in your mouth, and doesn't burn your throat and stomach. I haven't noticed any "flamethrower" action the next morning, but they are so hot I haven't ever eaten an entire pepper in a day. I will sometimes eat 3 Habaneros with a fajita dinner. Yeah, I am "that guy," who brings his own hot peppers to restaurants at times.

Back to the original post. I buy Ghost Peppers that are already started. Last year I paid [email protected] for plants that were 2 feet tall. This year I paid the same for plants that were 8 inches tall - at the same place, which is the only place I have found them. Blocks Greenhouse and Farmers Market, by Metro Airport. I asked why the plants were so much smaller this year, and was told that they were selling them so fast, they didn't have time to grow larger. I might try to bring my plant indoors this fall, and re-plant them outdoors next year. They might produce better if they are larger when I put them in.


----------



## B.Chunks (Dec 3, 2011)

Good info. Thanks. My wife was actually down at blocks this spring. Wish I knew they had them. Bummer. I'll definitely have to take a swing by there next spring. 

Yeah, germination takes forever. Luckily I read that before I started or I would have thrown them away after a few weeks. Some took well over a month to germinate. Keeping them real warm helped speed it up. I really didn't have much luck with any of my germinated peppers, even the habeneros. The store bought plants are doing fine, but the germinated ones are too far behind. I'll probably stick with store bought plants next year unless I get bored and decide to start them indoors around January. That's the only way I can see growing them from seeds around here.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

You guys are NUTS! :yikes:
I don't know how you do it. Eating the hot stuff is bad enough while doing it. But the next morning is absolute HELL! Do you wear asbestos boxers or briefs? :lol:

If you don't get yours to grow, here's a place to get some...

http://www.bhut-pepper.com/

NO THANKS! I'll pass.


----------



## B.Chunks (Dec 3, 2011)

jpollman said:


> You guys are NUTS! :yikes:
> I don't know how you do it. Eating the hot stuff is bad enough while doing it. But the next morning is absolute HELL! Do you wear asbestos boxers or briefs? :lol:
> 
> If you don't get yours to grow, here's a place to get some...
> ...


 Next morning? The worst is feeling like you're going into labor or something around 3am.:lol:

I definitely see a pepperoni pizza in my future with mild pepper rings, sliced habanero, and crushed ghost peppers. Mmmmmmmm :yikes: Chunks vs Food :lol:


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

jpollman said:


> You guys are NUTS! :yikes:
> I don't know how you do it. Eating the hot stuff is bad enough while doing it. But the next morning is absolute HELL! Do you wear asbestos boxers or briefs? :lol:
> 
> If you don't get yours to grow, here's a place to get some...
> ...


Peppers all "effect" me differently. I can eat habaneros without much negative effect. jalapenos on the other hand:bloos:. 


Anyone know if the plants do ok inside throught the winter months?


----------



## tsr770 (Mar 3, 2010)

Bhut jolokia aka ghost chili is a super hot for sure, but its been dethroned as the hottest for a while. The current world record is the Trinidad Scorpion (Moruga Blend), last year it was the Trinidad Scorpion (Butch T.) before that it was the Naga Viper.... I think the Ghost Chili was dethroned in 2008... 

This year I have 2 of the Butch T's, 6 Bhut Jolokia, 1 Douglah, 1 Trinidad 7 pot, 1 Fatali, along with some habaneros and scotch bonnets. We sell at the Dundee Farmers Market, and all of the leftovers will get dryed either whole or powdered. If any of you would like to try some of them either fresh or dried I am sure we could work something out... I will say these peppers are not a joke, and will mess you up if you take them for granted, imagine hitting your tongue with pepper spray! 

As for them growing here, my plants are about 2 foot tall and starting to get packed with fruit, some i have growing in 5 gallon buckets, some in my raised beds, all have soaker hoses and get water every 3 days, rain or not. I've been alternating fish emulsion and 18-25-18 fertilizer... fish one week then the miracle grow type stuff the next. I plan on bringing 4 of the plants in buckets into a grow tent under flourescent light this winter and seeing how they do. If you can bring them in, prune them way back and keep them in a warm sunny spot, they can live about 5-6 years, becoming a woody bush.

If I get a chance I'll toss some pics up tomorrow night.

Here is a good source for hot pepper info... www.thehotpepper.com


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

B.Chunks said:


> Has anyone had success or not with growing Ghost peppers outdoors?
> 
> I bought 25 seeds, about 10 sprouted, and I'm down to 1 plant. Everything outside, potted or in the ground, died. I saved one by bringing it indoors and getting a grow light from the store. Does great if you keep the light a few inches from the plant, so I'm guessing we just don't have the intense enough sunlight in this growing region. Thoughts, ideas?



question how are you stating your seeds? how i do it is take paper towel wet it with water and place the seeds spread out on it. and roll it up long ways and stick it in a plastic bag at the beginning of the season .ie april / may some times earlier. from the paper towel i use tweezers to plant them in peat pots. from there in to my green house then once 8-10 inches tall in to the ground. we have been doing well with habanero's last year we had more then we could use this year we rotated crops and did not get a one. i think it was the weather not you so keep in mind to try next year mite be better as said i water regularly and miracle grow every once in a wile to feed them also watch out for the japeneese beetles we have traps full of them killing are cucumbers mite be a thought if your are not living long and turning yellow. the root to the leave of the cucumber are filled with slime a infection carried by the beetles. any ways wish ya luck next year 

see link for light recommendations. 

http://www.littlegreenhouse.com/guide3.shtml/


----------



## tsr770 (Mar 3, 2010)

I start my seeds in field plug trays, 72 plugs per tray. Fill the tray with damp potting soil, plant the seeds, and put it in a cooler with a 25 bulb strand of Christmas lights under it. Then I pop the plugs out and put them in normal flats when they sprout.


----------



## B.Chunks (Dec 3, 2011)

swaprat said:


> question how are you stating your seeds? how i do it is take paper towel wet it with water and place the seeds spread out on it. and roll it up long ways and stick it in a plastic bag at the beginning of the season .ie april / may some times earlier. from the paper towel i use tweezers to plant them in peat pots. from there in to my green house then once 8-10 inches tall in to the ground. we have been doing well with habanero's last year we had more then we could use this year we rotated crops and did not get a one. i think it was the weather not you so keep in mind to try next year mite be better as said i water regularly and miracle grow every once in a wile to feed them also watch out for the japeneese beetles we have traps full of them killing are cucumbers mite be a thought if your are not living long and turning yellow. the root to the leave of the cucumber are filled with slime a infection carried by the beetles. any ways wish ya luck next year
> 
> see link for light recommendations.
> 
> http://www.littlegreenhouse.com/guide3.shtml/


 Same way. Paper towel in a zip lock. After thinking about it, if this one survives, I'll probably just get some cloning gel and do it that way and keep one or two plants indoors through the winter, then clone again in the spring. Should save tons of time.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

B.Chunks said:


> Same way. Paper towel in a zip lock. After thinking about it, if this one survives, I'll probably just get some cloning gel and do it that way and keep one or two plants indoors through the winter, then clone again in the spring. Should save tons of time.



could try hydroponics my ant does it this way with coconut shells i just do not have the green thumb time to do it i guess or money.


----------



## Benji-bass (Jul 25, 2011)

My outdoor plant has 4 peppers on it. Still green. 


Sent from IPhone.


----------



## B.Chunks (Dec 3, 2011)

swaprat said:


> could try hydroponics my ant does it this way with coconut shells i just do not have the green thumb time to do it i guess or money.


 Soil or nothing. Forget all that. :lol: I bought cloning gel a few years ago when I moved to bring some landscape ivy's and other stuff with me. Worked great! Just cut shoots, dipped, and planted. Rooted in no time.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

B.Chunks said:


> Soil or nothing. Forget all that. :lol: I bought cloning gel a few years ago when I moved to bring some landscape ivy's and other stuff with me. Worked great! Just cut shoots, dipped, and planted. Rooted in no time.




i hear ya there she has the knack to it my ant does i do not at least she has a hobbie lol's


----------



## laterilus (Mar 18, 2006)

Got lots of jalapeños pick 20+ everyday and 4 habenero plants that are loaded with still green fruit. Gonna make up some "sphincter dust" as my buddy calls it once the habeneros are ripe and ready to be dried and ground up. I wanna try growing some of those super hot ones next year.


----------



## tsr770 (Mar 3, 2010)

Here's some pics of my Super Hots.... You can see the size of the plants compared to their 5 gallon buckets.

















Douglah








Fatalli 








Trinidad 7 Pot








Butch T Scorpions


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

howold are those plants tsr770?


----------



## tsr770 (Mar 3, 2010)

boomer_x7 said:


> howold are those plants tsr770?



All were started from seed at the beginning of March, kept in a grow tent under T5HO lights until May 9th-10th ish, and then moved outside under tunnels until after the cold nights were gone... since then they have been pounded with water every three days and fertilized weekly.

These type of peppers like to be transplanted, a 5 gallon bucket is about minimum for a adult plant, I will probably bump them up to 18 gallon nursery pots before too long.


----------



## B.Chunks (Dec 3, 2011)

Very nice tsr!!!!


----------

